# M18 shopping list?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I would like to order everything at once, but havent the slightest clue what Im doing. :spineyes:

I cant even find the kit!

Thanks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I ordered the grahite kit but nothing else. I didnt even know which body to get. LOL

I assume I can use my standard size receiver??

I need help for everything.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

gfnjiw890 48[2km 2]


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Foam tires,HPI has em for the RS4 also. Hard in front soft in rear. Ball diffs will be nice but not mandatory,they have aluminum or plastic units. Plastic is labeled for M18T but work in these also. Regular electronics will be a little big but will work. I can,t remember the body I have, mazda 6? but it looks like a status. Any HPI 150mm will work.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. Ive been shopping for a speedo and like the Novak Spy. But Ill be darned if I can find a dealer that accepts paypal.

And what about batteries bro?

MM tires?

http://www.rcplanet.com/foam_tires_18220_ctg.htm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got the Novak spy ordered.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

maxxamps.com 1400,s Darrin just ordered 6 packs last week


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Intelect 2/3A 1400s?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Kimbrough mid sized servo saver is a must. The ones that comes stock on the kit will strip out. Servo wise, you can get away with a Futaba 3003 with the ears cut and the servo taped down to the chassis deck. If you go with some mini servo, make sure its a metal gear servo and not one of the plastic ones.

Get the Mazda 6 body 150mm - just as in TC, the 6 body seems to give the right flow. If Trey is still using the 27MHz lap counting system, grab a Novak XXL 27MHz Rx - a lot more compact than your typical Rx. If you guys are using the new timing system that is not dependent on the MHz any more, then look for a HiTec Micro Rx - they used to sell them and they were compatible with most radio systems - VERY small and nice!

The Spy ESC is a good choice, but if you get further into it, look to snag an LRP Micro QC2 - VERY nice ESC and definitely will allow you to run stock to mod on those cars.

Tire wise, if I recall, there are some Trinity TRC tires that I had bought that worked nicely. I think they were pink fronts and rears, if I'm not mistaken.

For batteries, I had used Team Helotes - http://www.teamhelotes.com/~main/catalog/c18_p1.html - back then they did not have 1400's, only 1100's and they were plenty! Those packs you could peak out, race and never have to change them up - of couse, that was Stock racing and not mod.

I also had the M18 Rear LINKAGE SET, 2.5 deg. toe-in set and the graphite chassis. But that chassis was not something I had seen - I think someone had made it.

Hope that helps ya!
PD2


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

Roland and I went in and bought enough to make 6 battery packs. They are Intellect 1400's. Maxxamps has them on ebay, and the auction is for all of the stuff to make a 6 cell pack (Heatshrink, wire, battery bars and batteries). I bought 5 of these and made six packs. I did not use the wire because it was too heavy for the 18th scale connectors. I believe with shipping and all it was about $16.00 to $17.00 per pack.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have had many different mini batteries, but the GP1100's really stood out from the rest. Not sure how they would stack up against the newer cells though? 


Darrin, when you coming out to K&M again? Your hooked on mini's and A/C aren't you?


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah Dude!! It's hard not to get hooked. I've been wanting to go back to K & M, but I need all the practice I can get before the big race next week at Mobility. The A/C is hard to beat also. I do miss the BS and the sub's though. I will try to make it back out the weekend after next which is July 4th weekend, if they are open. You gonna be around then?? How's that power supply holding up?

Later,
d

Didn't mean to hijack your thread Gary!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't blame ya, I would kill for A/C as I'm standing out on the track marshalling. The power supply is great dude, I owe you one. Got some 2amp fuses for it and have been using the **** out of it, works great! The weekend of the 4th is the last race of the series I think, I'll be there. The new layout is wicked, better than the last two by far. I took second in GT last night, and finished all three races last weekend with a 4th or 5th (can't remember) in the main, things are starting to come together for me. Thinking of racing 1/8 sportsman next week too, we'll see if I get my car setup in time. Hope to see you in a couple weeks man, I'll bring the subs!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Kimbrough mid sized servo saver is a must. The ones that comes stock on the kit will strip out. Servo wise, you can get away with a Futaba 3003 with the ears cut and the servo taped down to the chassis deck. If you go with some mini servo, make sure its a metal gear servo and not one of the plastic ones.
> 
> Get the Mazda 6 body 150mm - just as in TC, the 6 body seems to give the right flow. If Trey is still using the 27MHz lap counting system, grab a Novak XXL 27MHz Rx - a lot more compact than your typical Rx. If you guys are using the new timing system that is not dependent on the MHz any more, then look for a HiTec Micro Rx - they used to sell them and they were compatible with most radio systems - VERY small and nice!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I allready ordered the Novak spy, so thats a done deal. I also ordered 20 cells from Maxamps.

Still need a few odds and ends but Im skeered. LOL I have spent ALOT of money since Saturday.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

And how bout the test drives on Sat?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> And how bout the test drives on Sat?


I snuck around and avoided the salesman. LOL

In fact, Im freeking out right now. One of them is running my credit right now and I am waiting to hear back from him. I should be ok though. I hope. A 10k down payment usualy grabs their attention. I was prefering to pay cash, but I cant get the $3500 rebate if I do.

If things work out right, next week Ill be styling in a brand new Ford Ranger XLT! 

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats on that!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Approved!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

WOOOHOO!!!! Congrats bro!! Enjoy that new car smell! Well, at least untilt he burrito falls out of the Taco Bell bag and the coffee dumps on the seat cause of the idiot Houston drivers, oh, and let's not forget the wonderful rock haulers and dump trucks who love to drive in front of us int he fast lane to leave the occassional present on our windshields!

Just kidding man! You of all people deserve a new ride bro!

Congrats!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> WOOOHOO!!!! Congrats bro!! Enjoy that new car smell! Well, at least untilt he burrito falls out of the Taco Bell bag and the coffee dumps on the seat cause of the idiot Houston drivers, oh, and let's not forget the wonderful rock haulers and dump trucks who love to drive in front of us int he fast lane to leave the occassional present on our windshields!
> 
> Just kidding man! You of all people deserve a new ride bro!
> 
> ...


Something bothers me when a Tako Smell Taco costs less than a can of dogfood. :spineyes: I cant eat that junk. lol

Well, I paid off a 401k loan today. I should be recieving a check within a week. WooHoo! 

I've never bought a new ride before. Im pretty stoked!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Something bothers me when a Tako Smell Taco costs less than a can of dogfood. :spineyes: I cant eat that junk. lol
> 
> Well, I paid off a 401k loan today. I should be recieving a check within a week. WooHoo!
> 
> I've never bought a new ride before. Im pretty stoked!


HAHAHA!!!! That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!

Bro, I'm so happy for you! That is 2Cool that you get a new ride! Enjoy it brother!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My speedo came in today. Man this thing is tiny!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey bro*

Congrats, You have paid your dues over and over.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Congrats, You have paid your dues over and over.


You know that better than anyone bro! The last 14 years have been very tough, but I took it all in knowing my kids did well.

Now its my turn!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Your order details are 
1x #PRM147100/2402 Protoform Mazda 6 150mm Options: = $15.75
1x #ATMXR61/2848 Atomic Adjustable Shocks for M18 Options: = $7.90
2x #ATMXR69/3059 Atomic Front/Rear Ball Diff M18/M18T/NRX18 Options: = 
$42.00
1x #XRA383220/2440 XRay M18 Set of Rear Linkages 2.5deg Toe In Options: 
= $5.25
1x #HPIC4166/2588 HPI Pro Foam Tires (soft) Rear Options: = $9.00
1x #HPIC4163/2589 HPI Foam Mounted Front Tires (Firm) Options: = $9.00

I still need a motor and a servo yet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just ordered this servo.

http://www.multiplexusa.com/RC-comp/Servos/Polo.htm


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Just ordered this servo.
> 
> http://www.multiplexusa.com/RC-comp/Servos/Polo.htm


Interesting....never heard of them, but those are some nice specs for a no-namer!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Interesting....never heard of them, but those are some nice specs for a no-namer!
> 
> PD2


Airplane guys have!  Top-o-the-line!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What motors are yall running? I cant find nada. Are yall running speed 300s? Where can I get them?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey. When you put the front shocks on, does the steering tighten up? Also, without the droop screw, the toe rod will drag the chassis. And it seems like I have too much caster. If I built something wrong, I sure cant figger it out.

Edit: The front droop screws go on the upper a arms, not the lower. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Help?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> What motors are yall running? I cant find nada. Are yall running speed 300s? Where can I get them?


Look for the Team Orion Micro Elite Stock motors - found some at Hobby Town last time I went out and bought one. But should be able to get them any where. Even Tower has them:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBEF5&P=7

If you want to run mod, then snag those 300 size motors. Not sure which is the best cause back when I ran my 1/18th Trey and them were only running stock.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Trey. When you put the front shocks on, does the steering tighten up? Also, without the droop screw, the toe rod will drag the chassis. And it seems like I have too much caster. If I built something wrong, I sure cant figger it out.
> 
> Edit: The front droop screws go on the upper a arms, not the lower. LOL


Hhhhm? I personally never ran into this issue. Check the forum and see if anyone has any ideas - http://www.teamxray.com/xforum/viewforum.php?f=11

Let us know what you find out on that.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Look for the Team Orion Micro Elite Stock motors - found some at Hobby Town last time I went out and bought one. But should be able to get them any where. Even Tower has them:
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBEF5&P=7
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Got two ordered.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Hhhhm? I personally never ran into this issue. Check the forum and see if anyone has any ideas - http://www.teamxray.com/xforum/viewforum.php?f=11
> 
> Let us know what you find out on that.
> 
> PD2


It was the droop screws. I had them in the lower a arms.

Heres a better site.

http://www.yourmicro.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=26

I ordered some mini banana plug connectors but still need some wire and bars. Or braid.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We have been running the xray stock motor with good results. The orion is the same thing with different decal I believe. Suspension or better yet steering does hit some times. Adjustable linkage with metal rods fixes this. You do have to put slight bend in rod to clear.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Thanks bro. Got two ordered.


You're welcome bro!



GARY said:


> It was the droop screws. I had them in the lower a arms.
> 
> Heres a better site.
> 
> ...


AH! Gotcha! And I never been to that site - good find!

The 1/18th is fun! If you like TC and Mini-Z, then the M18's take the best of both worlds and wrap them up together. I really liked mine - hopefully Trey is taking good care of it and getting some raceing out of it - you know how he doesn't race all that much. HA! Maybe some day I'll get back in.....you guys have fun!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> We have been running the xray stock motor with good results. The orion is the same thing with different decal I believe. Suspension or better yet steering does hit some times. Adjustable linkage with metal rods fixes this. You do have to put slight bend in rod to clear.


Thanks bro! What guage wire should I get?

And on a side note, the check arrived today. Ill be hitting the car lot tomarrow.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, just emailed my dealer application off to RCAmerica so I can carry the X-ray parts!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Ok, just emailed my dealer application off to RCAmerica so I can carry the X-ray parts!


Post up your site, upgrade the parts list, give us a deal!!!  

In the last week and a half, I have spent money on prolly ten different sites. Some of them made me go all the way through registering before I find out they dont take Paypal. I have one that I am very angry with. I asked for "No sig required", and ended up with UPS leaving notices on my door, Thursday and Friday. It happened to be an important part, Enzo front body mount, (Aluminum) which mine is broken and was part of my reason for not racing this last weekend. I wont mention the name of ATM Mods BTW.

I still dont have the part.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Dude, I had two cars just sitting on the table. You could of race half.

My site is www.funtasticaltoys.com and in a few days I will have an online hobby store up. It is linked to Horizon Hobby, but I am supposed to be able to set pricing etc, give people good deals one a pert account basis. So once I get the paperwork I will know more on that. On the others, like Kyosho or X-Ray I will have to email you price lists. Kyosho is easy with no min order, not sure on X-Ray yet (hope to know soon).


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

We are now a Hudy/X-Ray dealer!! Woot!!

Looks like the M18 is $99?? Is that correct?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Edit: No min opening order from X-Ray! I love not having to stock $5,000 up front, saves me, well $4,950!!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> We are now a Hudy/X-Ray dealer!! Woot!!
> 
> Looks like the M18 is $99?? Is that correct?


$99 seems to be the going rate for a good deal on the M18. I have really been wanting one of those, if I get one, I will get it from you. Let me know when they are available. Do you guy's ever race Xmods?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, you can race the X-mod with the mini-Z's, but I don't think you're gonna like it. I have a couple of topnotch mini-z's, if you want to try mini-scale LMK. They're a lot of fun, go check out Trey's site.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Thanks CJ, I might take you up on that offer one of these days. Hope you have a beater body for it!  

I wouldn't expect the xmod to do very well against the Z's, but it would still be cool just for the fun of it. See how many times I can get lapped. 12345........:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, you're gonna get lapped. It's enough racing against Trey and the other mortals. But if Jacob and Cristian are there, just sit back and watch.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Hey Thanks CJ, I might take you up on that offer one of these days. Hope you have a beater body for it!
> 
> I wouldn't expect the xmod to do very well against the Z's, but it would still be cool just for the fun of it. See how many times I can get lapped. 12345........:rotfl:


Come out for the next race and you can run my car! Ill be concetrating on the M18 and wont run it anyway. I think my MiniZ runs about as good as anyone elses. If someone else drives it. LOL

It will be fast, trust me!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks alot Gary! I appreciate the offer, but I'm guessing the next race is this saturday? I'll be at K&M. Maybe some weekend soon I can make it down there. Definately want to check it out one of these days.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Info on M18.

John,



Currently, there are two versions of the M18 available. The standard kit, #380000, you mentioned has a street price of $100. They also released a limited amount of the #380001 - Limited Graphite Edition Kit. This kit includes a complete 380000 as well as the following option pieces: Graphite chassis, battery strap, rear body mount, servo saver, aluminum motor mount, and aluminum motor heat sink. That kit was only offered as a one-time special from XRAY at the end of last year, but we still have some of those kits in stock. They are available in both blue and silver graphite. The street price of those is $135.00.



At this time, we do not expect the M18 to be phased out. The new M18 RTR was recently release, and new nitro micro NT18 is built on the same platform as the M18's, and share almost all drive-train and suspension components with the M18. Kits and parts support for the M18/NT18 family should continue for quite some time.



Bryan 











Tel214)744-2400 Fax214)744-2401

www.RCAmerica.com


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Info on M18.
> 
> John,
> 
> ...


That Limited Edition graphite kit is not a bad price! GEEZ! Wish I had the cash to snag another one. Heck, I wish I had the freakin time to run them! Any way, that is a good deal considering what you are getting! Price those pieces and components separately and you will see that $35 for those extras is a steal!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Street price was $121 for me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cute little bugger~


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Gary, that chassis kinda matches your new truck, cooooolll


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang, you would have to post those pics! Looking good Biffster! Make me want another one. Eh, no sense in that....it would just become a shelf queen.

Have fun bro! And that was a GREAT price too! WOW!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just got back from the hobby shop to pick up some wire and stuff.


I dunno how I ended up with this! :spineyes:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ha ha, it's amazing how that works out isn't it. Looks like a cool plane. Someday I am gonna get airborne, but for now staying on the ground is all I can handle.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Ha ha, it's amazing how that works out isn't it. Looks like a cool plane. Someday I am gonna get airborne, but for now staying on the ground is all I can handle.


I cant go into a hobby shop or a place like Academy without getting stupid. lol Im not a very good flyer, hence the trainer version and not a sport plane. But that red clear covering just grabbed me and wouldnt let go.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully the rest of my stuff will show up today.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

The Kyosho Spree is a great begineer plane, 30 min flights on a $20 lipo, you can land it on a 10 ft runway. About $150 with a radio and what not, just a great plane. Crashes well too!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I might have to look into that one, I might actually be able to afford that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anybody know how to adjust the ATK ball diff? That doesnt look like a regular screw.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Not I Gary, sorry.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Not I Gary, sorry.


I have a feeling the one that ended up in the rear is going to give me troubles. Its tighter than the other one and it "Skips". Maybe it just needs to break in.

Thanks bro!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I wish could help ya bro, but I did not have the ball diffs on mine when I had them. Guess you will be piloting uncharted waters on this one. Let us know how it does and if they needed break-in.

I remember the stock diffs/gears took some seating before they did not feel crunchy or ridged. Maybe the same thing with the ball diffs getting their grove so to speak.

Good luck!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes the diffs will be a little catchy at times if thats what you mean. I,m sure if you stared at it long enough you might see something you could modifiy to make it better. I personally just ran mine and it went away in time. Like that heavy metallic but I do hope its not metal flake, I have been told but not confirmed as of yet(we'll do that with your car) that metal in paint jacks with Core.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Yes the diffs will be a little catchy at times if thats what you mean. I,m sure if you stared at it long enough you might see something you could modifiy to make it better. I personally just ran mine and it went away in time. Like that heavy metallic but I do hope its not metal flake, I have been told but not confirmed as of yet(we'll do that with your car) that metal in paint jacks with Core.


Indy silver. The usual candy back up. Is that a problem?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks slow! I like it!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its really slow now!  My motors and recevier havent shown up yet. I wont have time tomarrow to finish it even if the stuff shows up tomarrow. Not by racetime I dont think.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Its really slow now!  My motors and recevier havent shown up yet. I wont have time tomarrow to finish it even if the stuff shows up tomarrow. Not by racetime I dont think.


AH come on man! What happened to the days of buying a kit on race day, assemble it and race it all the same day at the track?!?! Come on! GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Don,t go mental man,slam em in and throw her down. Its the beauty of these cars


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Was hopin you,d make this weekend, did you get the parts you needed? 18th scale class is growing pretty quick. It appears as though we will be several more new racers joining us in the next couple of races.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Was hopin you,d make this weekend, did you get the parts you needed? 18th scale class is growing pretty quick. It appears as though we will be several more new racers joining us in the next couple of races.


New racers? Sweeet!~ 

I havent received any motors yet. For the life of me I cant remember where I ordered them from. I had a UPS notice on my door Friday and Monday

*Note to Vendors: When we say,*

*"No signature required"*

*Thats what we mean!*

I still dont know if its my radio for the plane or my motors. I need to sit down and order my motors from "Team, Hack-A-Biff".


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Umm, I hate to point this out, but I clicked on your link for like 3-days now and it still does not work. So check your web link, it was hacked.. 



Gary said:


> New racers? Sweeet!~
> 
> I havent received any motors yet. For the life of me I cant remember where I ordered them from. I had a UPS notice on my door Friday and Monday
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Umm, I hate to point this out, but I clicked on your link for like 3-days now and it still does not work. So check your web link, it was hacked..


I wish I had a counter on it!


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Was hopin you,d make this weekend, did you get the parts you needed? 18th scale class is growing pretty quick. It appears as though we will be several more new racers joining us in the next couple of races.


Anyone I know?:biggrin:

Jeff


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I think you might just know them :wink:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My motors came in today.  Guess I better finish this car!

Edit: How in the heck do you oil the endbell bushing? Wheres the Comm?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I noticed the Orion mini tires are made in Italy, are they really made by Ellegi?

Edit: It looks like the Ellegi and Orion mini tires are both made by GRP, and TRC it looks like too?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ve got a few Orion motors and GRP tires coming in. I won,t be able to compete with the hobby shops price wise but it,ll be there just incase.I had to to do a dinball order so I figured why not get extras. also got some of the adjustable upper a arms coming in forthe xray.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Gary tires came in if you still need them. And strangely, I think the HPI, Orion, Ellegi, are all made by GRP! The boxes look the same, trued the same, made in Italy thing keeps popping up as well, so hmm?

Edit: I have two orion motors, and one HPI in stock now too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea, Ill need them. Ill try to catch up with ya this weekend when I have more time. Im running 1 1/2 hours behind since I was stuck at Discount tire. Got some chrome!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeff Dean said:


> Anyone I know?:biggrin:
> 
> Jeff


Shweet!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A new receiver that came with zero instructions. A new servo, new speedo, and a radio I forgot how to use. Wireing this thing up is gonna be fun. I STILL havent figured out how to use the Quasar. Im not sure if Im charging, or Im discharging yet. These kids now days that write the programs need to be shot! LOL


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> A new receiver that came with zero instructions. A new servo, new speedo, and a radio I forgot how to use. Wireing this thing up is gonna be fun. I STILL havent figured out how to use the Quasar. Im not sure if Im charging, or Im discharging yet. These kids now days that write the programs need to be shot! LOL


Hey bro! On the Quasar, let me know - I have one with instructions and can help you or guide ya through - just let me know!

PD2


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

If you are charging Li-Po's and you hear a hisssss, then a boom. You were charging.. lol


----------



## Jwm931 (Jul 16, 2006)

Clarke Wyatt picked up all the tires, and motors, so Biff he will catch up with you next week at the track. If you don't want them they will be up for grabs.

He is also brining mini-z tires and parts. Tires are marked at $5 I think, mini-z that is.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Let Clarke know we missed him this past weekend. You got an 18th scale yet J!!!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

I have an x-ray dealership, but not enough money to order anything yet. Working with the bank for a line-o-credit for xmas inventory.. 

We hit our one year mark next week, so we are feeling the new business lows.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Let everyone know about your shop and online store,add it to your sig


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Doh!! Good idea.. lol


----------

